# Sex Drive



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a new movie out today called Sex Drive. Looks sorta like a silly movie but it features a 1969 GTO Judge in it. It is almost like one of the characters. Check out the trailer. 

Sex Drive the Movie


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They got the facts of the car all screwed up saying the `69 Judge has a 455 motor. You think they would/could have done a better job of researching!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's always been like that. Wrong facts. In the 1971 epic "Two Lane Blacktop", Warren Oates is telling people that his '70 Judge is equipped with the "Mark 4 Ram Air 455". Of course, Warren's character is a patholigical liar in the flick, so maybe it's part of it. Great movie, though. It's getting hard for me to read magazines about the "history of the gto" lately, due to the mistakes and lack of research. No big deal though, as long as we all have some FUN!
Jeff


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Rukee said:


> They got the facts of the car all screwed up saying the `69 Judge has a 455 motor. You think they would/could have done a better job of researching!


Did the 1969 GTO have a 400Ci? Saying 455 just sounds cooler for the movie I guess:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No 455 until the '70. All '69's were 400 inchers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> Did the 1969 GTO have a 400Ci? Saying 455 just sounds cooler for the movie I guess:cheers


Then they should have used a 70 or 71 455HO... Maybe they can refer GTO's with 3-2 barrel set ups as 6 packs. Does that 69 Judge have a Hemi? :willy: Oh Hollywood.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Me & the wife just got back from going to see this movie. We did not even make it past the previews/ads & we heard a loud noise/ pop sound from behind us. All of a sudden the screen went black & the theatre lights came back on. Then the usher or manager came in & told us they had a "projection malfunction" or something and we would have to come back another time. 
It was the first time in a long time we had went to the movies & I was looking forward to seeing this. Guess we will have to just go back another time!

Brent


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

revsitup said:


> Me & the wife just got back from going to see this movie. We did not even make it past the previews/ads & we heard a loud noise/ pop sound from behind us. All of a sudden the screen went black & the theatre lights came back on. Then the usher or manager came in & told us they had a "projection malfunction" or something and we would have to come back another time.
> It was the first time in a long time we had went to the movies & I was looking forward to seeing this. Guess we will have to just go back another time!
> 
> Brent



Now that really sucks. I have never heard of that happening before.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been to the movies like twice in the last 25 years.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah and the prices are so ridiculous now.
Sorry you didnt watch the movie.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I've been about 3 or 4 times in the past 25 years...........with videos, DVD, and big screen, cable teevee, it's tough!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Sex Drive review*

I reviewed it for this website:

Review of Sex Drive movie

Dave


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

daveh70 said:


> I reviewed it for this website:
> 
> Review of Sex Drive movie
> 
> Dave


Nice review. The movie may not have been funny but that car is sweet.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The car in the movie is not a Judge, it's not even a GTO. It is a Lemans Sport. I came across the car on Ebay. I inquired about it requesting documentation as to the authenticity of the car. From what I was told...The car that was on Ebay was one of 4 they used for the movie and was the "Hero's" car. The car was not restored, but was fixed up for the movie. I bid on the car but only went so far.

It went for 19.1K. Not a bad car and price, but the "Judge" is actually a 37 car. Ya gotta love Hollywood.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

It's amazing once you own one of these though how often you will spot them in a movie. I have a 74 Bronco (The small box one)and I see then in the movies all the time.


----------

